# Retirement in Gandia



## Jean1952 (Nov 12, 2013)

My husband and I are going to retire in the Valencia area. I have been looking at properties on the internet and we like Valencia but have also had an interest in Gandia. We will not be buying a car and would be dependent on the public transportation system. Can anyone give me some insight to that area? Also, any good estate agents would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Gandia has a good transport link around Gandia pueblo and Gandia Playa. There are also buses to the villages around Gandia like (Bellreguard, Palmera, Comtessa, Miramar, Daimus, Piles, Oliva, Pego and Villalonga), but the frequency is really bad, you might have around 5 to 8 buses per day. Although if you like walking, you can walk all around Gandia easily, is it not too big.

Estate Agents in Gandia, I know a few, but don't remember their names. You can google for 'Agencias Inmobiliarias en Gandia' and I am sure you'll have a few.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Jean1952 said:


> My husband and I are going to retire in the Valencia area. I have been looking at properties on the internet and we like Valencia but have also had an interest in Gandia. We will not be buying a car and would be dependent on the public transportation system. Can anyone give me some insight to that area? Also, any good estate agents would be appreciated. Thanks


In that case it may pay you to also take a peek at Xativa as it has a main line rail station.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Gandia is at the end of the train line from Valencia Nord, About fifty minutes journey, every hour and more often during fiestas.
The port and beach are lovely as is the town famed for housing the Borjas summer palace.
We are inland a little from there and it is our nearest 'shopping'
I would definitely make a point of visiting, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Trains to/from Gandia to/from Valencia are every 30 mins. It takes between 56 and 1.02 depending on the trains and whether they stop at Romany or not. (Used them for a very long time!)


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Lolito said:


> Trains to/from Gandia to/from Valencia are every 30 mins. It takes between 56 and 1.02 depending on the trains and whether they stop at Romany or not. (Used them for a very long time!)


Wow that is even better. 

Also forgot to mention they are clean, on time and guarded - don' t see many people with feet on seats dirtying them up for the next passengers!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

They are now talking about reisntating the line between Gandia and Denia, which means you could go to Benidorm and Alicante using it, there was a train serving this before, but it died many years ago.


----------



## marina90 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello. We are a couple in our late sixties and early seventies looking to research Gandia as a possible retirement home.

At present we live in Galicia, northern Spain and although we love it we would like to be near family down south if we can. We are looking for a house with a finca near friendly English ex pats. Is that possible? We do not want to live in Gandia itself but prefer rural but not isolated. Any suggestions as to places or small urbanisations gratefully appreciated. Maria


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

marina90 said:


> Hello. We are a couple in our late sixties and early seventies looking to research Gandia as a possible retirement home.
> 
> At present we live in Galicia, northern Spain and although we love it we would like to be near family down south if we can. We are looking for a house with a finca near friendly English ex pats. Is that possible? We do not want to live in Gandia itself but prefer rural but not isolated. Any suggestions as to places or small urbanisations gratefully appreciated. Maria


Plenty of rural areas around Gandia, Marxuquera, Villalonga, for example, with a few expats (cannot vouch for the friendly part!).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

marina90 said:


> Hello. We are a couple in our late sixties and early seventies looking to research Gandia as a possible retirement home.
> 
> At present we live in Galicia, northern Spain and although we love it we would like to be near family down south if we can. We are looking for a house with a finca near friendly English ex pats. Is that possible? We do not want to live in Gandia itself but prefer rural but not isolated. Any suggestions as to places or small urbanisations gratefully appreciated. Maria


Ah beautiful Galicia... we live below you in Extremadura, good luck 👍


----------

